
Mark Zuckerberg's Biggest Problem: Internal Tensions at Facebook Boiling Over - minimaxir
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/charliewarzel/facebooks-tensions-zuckerberg-sandberg
======
bechrissed
Of course it's boiling, especially with the docs leaked today:
[https://www.parliament.uk/documents/commons-
committees/cultu...](https://www.parliament.uk/documents/commons-
committees/culture-media-and-sport/Note-by-Chair-and-selected-documents-
ordered-from-Six4Three.pdf)

